# when is normal not normal - watery discharge



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I know that it is common to have increased watery type discharge during pregnancy, but i'm just wondering when normal amounts become abnormal?

the reason I ask is that i am 11+ weeks pregnant and have noticed that the last two days the pantyliner I wear seems to be a bit wetter than it has been at any other point.  There is no abnormal smell or colour, i'm  just wetter.

at what point if it continues or increases do i start to worry?

this is my furthest i've got in a pregnancy so i'm not sure what i should expect really and my 12w scan is not for another 2 weeks, petrified of something going wrong.

thanks for your help


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If it carries on for more than  2 or 3 days, you would be best to see your gp, but it is fairly normal to have heavy discharge at times,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks

so I guess I'll monitor the situation tomorrow and go from there.


----------

